# High Uintahs



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We caught some nice Brookies in the High Uintas at one of my favorite Lakes.....it was a great backpacking trip but the bugs were bad!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

What a hog. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Love it! Nice catch. Sorry but unless its a top secret sport fish I always like to ask people what they caught the fish on. What set up / bait?


----------



## tapehoser (Sep 10, 2007)

elk_horn said:


> .....it was a great backpacking trip but the bugs were bad!


NOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!

I will pray for a good freeze before my trip on the 18th. :evil:


----------



## BULLOCK9 (Jan 27, 2010)

Great fish!!


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice brookie.. good job! :O||:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Really nice brookie for the Uintas. Nice brookie, regardless!


----------



## elk_horn (Aug 6, 2008)

We use panther martin #6 gold, silver, or Florecent orange and sometimes hamered gold with florecent strip crocodiale 1/3 oz. LOAH just so you know we catch them this big in several high lakes in the Uintas.....Lakes that we seldom see anyone else.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh, I know they're up there. Only know of a couple, but haven't been to them.

It's awesome that you're getting into them.


----------



## stevo1 (Sep 13, 2007)

Nice Brook trout. The bugs carried my dog off, so I was fine


----------



## Jed (Feb 25, 2009)

That's a good sized fish for those lakes. Good job. 8)


----------

